# Caecilian Worm



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

i used to have a Caecilian Worm when i was younger and it died giving birth 

i now older and have my own 100gal tank and would love to find one again but non of my local pet store even kow what the are :roll: 

so if anyone knows a place to get them in the LA area let me know 
thanks


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Caeciliean worms have been banned in many areas. Yours may be one.

Here is a site for you to check them out. Print a copy of the page to taketo your lfs.

Typhlonectes natans
http://www.adambouskila.com/2006/08/28/google-office/


----------



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

aww why the ban


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

It is considered an invasive species.


----------

